# lokale Datei (bat bzw. sh) aufrufen



## padde77 (22. August 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne für eine Webanwendung eine beim User liegende .bat bzw. .sh Datei aufrufen.
Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit? Gerne auf mit Hinweisfenster vorher.
Bzw. ist es auch möglich, diese bat vom Server zu laden und lokal auszuführen? Ohne extra Bestätigung durch den User?

Vielen Dank
padde


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Das geht normalerweise nicht, nur von Zeit zu Zeit über Sicherheitslücken im Browser. 
Siehe beim Heise Browsercheck


----------

